# -

## 23q

...      ,  ,  2    ...

----------


## Ihor

,   ,  8/1,  
  ,    !:)

----------


## V00D00People

512 ,  ...

----------


## Skidan

512 .       ,  )

----------


## rust

> ,   ,  8/1,  
>   ,    !:)

          2

----------


## Uksus

512 Kbps, ,

----------

1024

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

7/7  -  
5 ()/56  -  (+GPRS)

----------


## igoritto



----------


## Oburi

:

----------


## slipk

1024   ,
  2048   .

----------


## Jet

1024 \  .

----------


## 23q

> 2048   .

  ??  ?  ?

----------


## slipk

> ??  ?  ?

  .  .

----------

